
Apache Arrow and the “Things I Hate About Pandas” - dsr12
http://wesmckinney.com/blog/apache-arrow-pandas-internals/
======
rb808
I like the idea of Arrow, I thought it was unique but thinking of it just like
a regular in-memory database (sqllite h2 HSQLDB derby) it doesn't seem so
special. Still excited though - if I can only persuade the rest of the team to
adapt. :)

